# Micaela Schäfer ist wieder Single



## Q (26 Okt. 2012)

*Micaela Schäfer (28) ist wieder Single. Zwischen dem Erotik-Model und ihrem Millionärsfreund Bernd soll es aus und vorbei sein. Schock: Bernd soll verheiratet sein.

Beruflich kann sich Busen-Star Micaela Schäfer nicht über mangelnden Erfolg beklagen, doch in der Liebe will es offenbar einfach nicht klappen. Noch vor kurzem hing in Micaelas Leben der Himmel voller Geigen, doch damit ist jetzt Schluss.

Wie "Bild.de" berichtet, scheint sich Micaela in ihrem Liebsten, Geschäftsmann Bernd, Anfang 40, gewaltig getäuscht zu haben. Angeblich soll der Millionär ein Doppelleben geführt haben. Ob er vor lauter Bewunderung für Micaela vergessen hat zu erwähnen, dass er verheiratet ist und drei Kinder hat?

Bernds Ehefrau soll das nichtsahnende Erotik-Starlet überraschend angerufen und über Bernds Doppelleben informiert haben. Ein teurer Ring, Designertaschen und die süßen Erinnerungen an die Zeit an der Seite von Bernd sind das Einzige, was Micaela geblieben ist– und ihr gebrochenes Herz.

Gegenüber "Bild.de" verriet Micaela: "Das hätte ich nie geglaubt! Er war so ein toller Mann und dann das! Er hat mein Herz gebrochen! Es wird Jahre dauern, bis ich mich wieder verlieben kann."

Tja dann Jungs, schreibt mal eine Bewerbung *


----------



## eis (26 Okt. 2012)

:thx: nein, denn erstens ist sie zu dürr und zweitens etwas weich in der Birne und für einen One-Night-Stand muß man sich nicht verlieben. Da muß man "nur" richtig juckig sein. :WOW:​


----------



## TobiasB (26 Okt. 2012)

Single ein Longplayer wer mir lieber


----------



## redfive (26 Okt. 2012)

Und ich dachte immer sie wär double...D


----------



## schiwi51 (26 Okt. 2012)

Angeblich hat sie beim Auszug für ihre gesamte Garderobe nur ein Plastiksackkerl gebraucht ...:WOW:


----------



## redfive (26 Okt. 2012)

schiwi51 schrieb:


> Angeblich hat sie beim Auszug für ihre gesamte Garderobe nur ein Plastiksackkerl gebraucht ...:WOW:



Aber eins aus der Apotheke


----------



## Alpinafahrer (27 Okt. 2012)

Habe vorgestern eine Reportage mit ihr gesehen. Da lief sie über die Venus und hat dabei leider auch gesprochen.
Von der Bettkante würde ich Micaela natürlich nicht schubsen - aber bitte, bitte nicht reden !!!


----------



## wiesel (27 Okt. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> :thx: nein, denn erstens ist sie zu dürr und zweitens etwas weich in der Birne und für einen One-Night-Stand muß man sich nicht verlieben. Da muß man "nur" richtig juckig sein. :WOW:​




:thumbup::WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2012)

Die ist doch nur hohl


----------



## krawutz (27 Okt. 2012)

Ich bin verwirrt - so einen Beitrag hätte ich von Q nicht erwartet !!!
Ich nehme ihn (den Beitrag) mal ganz einfach als Realsatire.


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Okt. 2012)

Alpinafahrer schrieb:


> Von der Bettkante würde ich Micaela natürlich nicht schubsen - aber bitte, bitte nicht reden !!!



Ganz meine Meinung! :thumbup:


----------



## comatron (27 Okt. 2012)

Alpinafahrer schrieb:


> Von der Bettkante würde ich Micaela natürlich nicht schubsen - aber bitte, bitte nicht reden !!!



Musst du auch nicht, das macht sie doch.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (28 Okt. 2012)

Na, Gottseidank! Man stelle sich vor, die würde sich fortpflanzen! Und natürlich mit nem Millionär... so ein Zufall!


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

:WOW:


redfive schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer sie wär double...D



...also ich hab auch kein Interesse. Liebe Micaela, wenn Du das liest, sorry... aber Du bist nicht mein Typ. Etwas weniger Platik, etwas mehr Hirn stände Dir besser...


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Nov. 2012)

vision1001 schrieb:


> ...also ich hab auch kein Interesse. Liebe Micaela, wenn Du das liest, sorry... aber Du bist nicht mein Typ.



Sie könnte mit Deiner Ablehnung sicher leben!


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt - so einen Beitrag hätte ich von Q nicht erwartet !!!
> Ich nehme ihn (den Beitrag) mal ganz einfach als Realsatire.




Einer hats verstanden  :thumbup:


----------



## tineke00 (29 Nov. 2012)

Try it again, thats the best suggestion I can give


----------



## Paddy007 (13 Jan. 2013)

Also fürn Garten ja, aber zusammenleben, niemals


----------

